# Those that tuned FYI



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hsperformance.com/press-release/

*November 13, 2012*
Due to our dialogue with governmental agencies within the United States, H&S Performance, LLC has decided to voluntarily suspend production of all tuning devices and EGR/DPF modification kits, effective immediately. Many H&S products and accessories not affected by this situation are still available, and will continue to be available through our dealer network and our website.
We are now working diligently to remedy this situation, and look to again offer tuning products to our customers at the earliest date possible. Rest assured that we are doing everything within our power to move forward and resume product sales, and thank each of our loyal customers for their patience and support during this time.
We at H&S are committed to providing our customers with the highest quality, most innovative products available. H&S products are unrivaled in quality, ingenuity, and technology, and are backed up by the best customer service in the industry. All future H&S products offered will be built upon these same principals, and will be manufactured to satisfy the needs of our auto enthusiast customers. Information concerning the continuation of production of our products will be made available to the public as soon as possible.
Although shipping has been suspended, H&S is committed to providing our existing customers with the highest level of service possible, and will continue to do so without interruption. Please do not hesitate to contact us at any time should you require assistance with any H&S product, we are here to help. 
Thank you for your continued support of H&S Performance, LLC, the World Leader in Diesel Performance.
Sincerely,
H&S Performance, LLC
4160 S. River Road
St. George, UT 84790


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh well, fun while it lasted. I guess that stuff will be underground now..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

"Voluntarily" suspending production, sounds like a shot was sent across their bow. 

Can you say BIG GOVERNMENT! Sign of things to come...



Who knows, could be a marketing ploy designed to sell the heck outta these things. Sure makes me want to hop out there and buy one!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow... Every tuner on their site "OUT OF STOCK!"


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am sure if you look hard enough you can find one if you are still in the market.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

EPA is shaking up the diesel world.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Well we all knew that was coming. I just wonder where it will go from here and what types of restrictions this will place on trucks now? I also want to know what if anything will happen with older diesels that are supposedly exempt from this type of stuff? 

I was still going to do this but I guess we will wait and see how they pursue this and which avenue is best to go forth on.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Same here, been out on E-Bay and have a twitchy finger right now however part of me is still, like you, thinking I need to see how this plays out..

I think we sort of knew it was coming, but probably not like this. Then again...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Well the EPA did this a while back with ATS diesel and they came back and fought it and continued selling. I think this will play out again and they will be back on the market. I will make a few calls tomorrow and see what the inside scoop is and get back here with some details.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Good thing I just installed my dads EGR/DPF delete on Saturday lol


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Richard Nixon.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> Well the EPA did this a while back with ATS diesel and they came back and fought it and continued selling. I think this will play out again and they will be back on the market. I will make a few calls tomorrow and see what the inside scoop is and get back here with some details.


I don't think its going to be a big deal either.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> Well the EPA did this a while back with ATS diesel and they came back and fought it and continued selling. I think this will play out again and they will be back on the market. I will make a few calls tomorrow and see what the inside scoop is and get back here with some details.


That would be much appreciated! :cheers:

Wasn't H&S about to release a new module to replace the Mini-Maxx or something?? That's what keeps me thinking this might be a little orchestrated.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Black Maxx I think


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I think they had both of these scheduled for updated models. We will see. I know they have spent some cash to update the black maxx and I heard the mini was getting a face lift as well. I will see what I can find out tomorrow..


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Supposed to come out with new black maxx - and you were going to buy my mini!!!!


Ya, I could see a stunt across the bow. They haven't exactly been low key. 

Glad I got mine!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Out of all the organizations in this country they pick a small tuner company. Why don't they pick on Dodge owners they're the ones who love to roll coal?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Notice it all started hitting once they opened up MCC cal software to us.

People started turning up low boost fueling and they even market it as " less and more smoke" so, it's coming back to bite ALL of us in the a s s. but, they do have ALL over it where it's off road use only

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

It is not illegal to sell...especially when it is as stated "for offroad use only". It is illegal to install it and utilize it on public roadways. I believe big brother sees it easier to strong arm the smaller companies (their pockets aren't as deep) rather than going after the individuals.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have made a few phone calls and it doesn't seem that many know really what is going on. They are still waiting on further word from H&S. 

One did tell me he thought this would blow over like it did with ATS but not sure of the timeline. He thinks the EPA is just making businesses are aware that they are keeping an eye on things. That is what happened to ATS and they were back selling stuff within a few weeks if I recall correctly. 

I will post back more info if I get any.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Thank ya DSL...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Please keep us updated if you hear anything else.. Im planning on the HnS minimaxx for mine after Jan1. with dletes exhaust..


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I think this will blow over too - in 2008 same thing happened with ATS and it wasn't a big thing when they started selling again.......it just kinda happened


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Still thinking this is one of those mad dash "going out of business" sales to clear out the inventory before rolling out new products.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Only think coming out is new black maxx - per Bentley Hugie - owner of h&s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Just bought me a H&S Mini Maxx


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

*Me too^^*

Been holding out til warranty runs out 15,000 miles from now. Decided to go ahead and get it now and not take any chances. Merry Christmas to me!! Ordered mine from thoroughbreddiesel.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cant say I didnt see this coming.
black smoke in the chili pot.
next will be exhaust appliance inspection on yr correct vehicles.
wont just be a warranty thing, but legal issues.
it'll start in the most populous counties first, but will be state-wide soon.
every time you smoke, is just another PO'd greener wanting yer big non-eco polluter parked.
this is what America voted for.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kweber - Agreed...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sucks this is happening to HS. They offer a great product with solid support. Even if this is a ploy to sell more tuners I'd buy one. Worst case scenario you have a tuned truck. If the EPA really puts their hand in this it's possible that the DPF "off" portion of the tune could be removed and you would have to stack the tune with another if/when it's offered. Could turn into a headache. 

Only thing I want more from HS in their Mini Maxx are more gauges. I'd like to keep my eye on 7 different parameters at once. I'll probably run the HS tunes and plug in a Dash Daq for monitoring. 

I wish them lots of luck.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a heads up... if you guys buy a used Mini Maxx or possibly another HS product make sure it's been returned back to stock. Otherwise you have to send it in to HS for them to unlock it for a 300 dollar fee. If the VIN is in their system as stolen then you are SOL.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey folks,
Got an e-mail with this link on it from one of my diesel forums, I signed it already. It looks like they could use some more signatures for sure. Put the power of 2 Cool behind it.
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ions-and-mandates-regarding-consumer/XxFYKQv7


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

goodwood said:


> Just a heads up... if you guys buy a used Mini Maxx or possibly another HS product make sure it's been returned back to stock. Otherwise you have to send it in to HS for them to unlock it for a 300 dollar fee. If the VIN is in their system as stolen then you are SOL.


Don't get people scared and facts not be right.

H&S has unlock codes for a few different trucks. My unlock code is registered to my vin - not the tuner itself. So, when register my new unit, I put my unlock code in it and voila - old unit is as good as new on anything that doesn't require an unlock code. If it does, call and get yours.

It's easier if a truck has been returned to. Stock but not a deal breaker.....about 20 min on computer and its done.

I'm now an h&s dealer - PM me for info since I'm not paying 2 cool advertising

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> Don't get people scared and facts not be right.
> 
> H&S has unlock codes for a few different trucks. My unlock code is registered to my vin - not the tuner itself. So, when register my new unit, I put my unlock code in it and voila - old unit is as good as new on anything that doesn't require an unlock code. If it does, call and get yours.
> 
> ...


I don't care if you're an authorized dealer or not the only unlock code that HS will send out is for the MCC.

A new tuner will install onto a truck and it will lock in that VIN. If that same tuner is used on another truck it will not work. Plain and simple.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Customer or not - you are wrong........ Ill leave it at that. 

You must work for h&s then - cause I had to go thru quite a bit of paperwork with procedures etc about this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, and h&s send out more than one unlock - a 6.7 psd gets an unlock code to that vin. Hence why you have to give up your vin AT POINT OF SALE. 

MCC tuning is another deal - but h&s is not like sct tuners etc - once that vin is registered its not unit specific. 

Ford 6.7 needs unlock code
Dura max lml needs code


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> Customer or not - you are wrong........ Ill leave it at that.
> 
> You must work for h&s then - cause I had to go thru quite a bit of paperwork with procedures etc about this
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I wasn't talking about a 6.7 when you said I my facts were incorrect. Find out what I'm talking about before you go shooting your mouth off.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Lmao - then don't make such a broad statement 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> Lmao - then don't make such a broad statement
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You almost had me going on the 6.7. Same goes for ALL vehicles. Keep it up Captain Jackass you have a bright future ahead of you.



H&S Tech said:


> A used H&S product can be transferred free of charge to any of our supported applications:
> 
> 06-07 5.9L Cummins
> 07-09 6.7L Cummins
> ...


http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/2542586-post4.html


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

All I said was you were wrong. 


Future does seem shiny......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CaptainJMB said:


> All I said was you were wrong.
> 
> Future does seem shiny......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


We all make mistakes. You were wrong for accusing me of sharing bad info. Admit it and move on.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

You guys crack me up.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You two ladies gonna get along, or do I need to whip out the Midol?


----------

